# GMR rentschler forest dam



## biggredj (May 24, 2010)

Been thinking about trying to fish below this dam, but doesn't look easily accessible. Anyone fished here or know a good way to get to it? 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Kisto (Dec 29, 2006)

I have fished at the Hamilton Boat Club right there and usually catch a lot of nice Shovelhead outta there.... Don't know down by the dam though


----------



## biggredj (May 24, 2010)

Yea that's above the dam there. I've wondered if I was able to fish there, do you have to be a member or anything to fish the river there? 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jmpmstr1998 (Jun 19, 2009)

The only way to get to it other than hiking the rivers edge all the way is to cross over in a canoe/kayak from the park. There is a road but it belongs to the YMCA. Since there are kids out there for camp campbell guard they will not allow use of the road or travelling through their property. However the dam is not on their property. Thats why i am glad i have my canoe and kayak.


----------



## Kisto (Dec 29, 2006)

Yea you have to be a member there to fish at the club....


----------



## CO_Trout (May 10, 2008)

biggredj said:


> Yea that's above the dam there. I've wondered if I was able to fish there, do you have to be a member or anything to fish the river there?
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


You have to be a member to launch any boat from there property. You also have to be a member to fish from shore on there property. 

In the park you can launch a Canoe or Kayak and fish any part of the river. You can also cross to the other side and walk the bank to below the dam and fish. I have not caught anything below the dam. Very shallow pools, less than 2 feet deep next to dam at best. 

I saw a few carp and lots of carcases of catfish and carp when I was there.


----------



## biggredj (May 24, 2010)

It looks like a very interesting dam when your looking at it on Google maps, but doesn't sound as intriguing with it being that shallow. Has anyone walked to it from augsburger rd? Wonder how much of a pain that would be just to check it out. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

